

Musye – Let's bring education into the digital age. Coming Soon. - jameshk
http://musye.com

======
onion2k
The trend for startup websites to be a pretty background and a few lines of
vague text is annoying. I know that these companies are trying to be
'stealthy' or 'mysterious' or 'tantalising' or whatever, but it just plain
fails. Something is very wrong if you don't have anything so say about what
you're doing.

------
jameshk
It's still in the early stages... I'm more than happy to take suggestions!

